# Would you date a female who had loads of sexual partners?



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

And if not, where would you draw the line?

Personally, I'd be too disgusted if she slept with over 3 or so guys during her life. It probably doesn't make any logical sense, but it does make evolutionary sense, which is why I feel this way.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're serious, you will have a tough time finding women in this day and age.

I don't think I'd really have a problem with it, although it all depends on the person.
It would probably be a different story if her and I kept running into her past sexual partners while on dates on stuff.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

My man in this day age a girl your age with just 3 sexual partners, lol. In America a 21 year old girl with just 3 sexual partners is a freaking gold mine.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

IdontMind said:


> If you're serious, you will have a tough time finding women in this day and age.
> 
> I don't think I'd really have a problem with it, although it all depends on the person.
> It would probably be a different story if her and I kept running into her past sexual partners while on dates on stuff.


If everyone my age already had that many partners, then I'm lost for words. Honestly, i'd rather pretend to be religious and date someome who isn't that promiscuous than pick the other option. And that's really something coming from me...


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

http://mingle2.com/sex_quiz/index2

The average girl my age from my city had 8 partners. I have 2.
Average guy my age, same city had 15!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh here we go...judging someone by their past...even tho it's in the PAST!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It's none of my business, and it's hardly my prerogative to judge pasts when I'd be asking someone to forget my own. There's nothing wrong with living.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Oh here we go...judging someone by their past...even tho it's in the PAST!





minimized said:


> It's none of my business, and it's hardly my prerogative to judge pasts when I'd be asking someone to forget my own. There's nothing wrong with living.


You two are missing the point. No one is judging anyone. I'm just saying it's a turn-off.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

If they don't have STD's and aren't cheating, what difference does it really make?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Implicate said:


> If they don't have STD's and aren't cheating, what difference does it really make?


You've missed the point too.

What difference does it make if some girl has a beard...as long as she doesn't cheat and stuff.:roll


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well you say you are disgusted by it....so maybe a little judgy? I dunno. It's your life dude...you can ask every girl you meet how many partners she has had.

I don't think a guy has even asked me that...they ask how many relationships but partners? meh..


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Oh here we go...judging someone by their past...even tho it's in the PAST!


Not sure if serious. :con

When I'm trusting someone, looking at their past is the best way to make an educated guess about their future actions.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Hadron said:


> You've missed the point too.
> 
> What difference does it make if some girl has a beard...as long as she doesn't cheat and stuff.:roll


It's your preference, and not my place to judge you for it. I do, however, think you will have a difficult time finding a woman to meet your standard, and will alienate them by drilling them about their past sexual experiences.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

arnie said:


> Not sure if serious. :con


Ummm ok :/


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

A person shouldn't be judged on how many partners they've been with. If you consider judging someone on their past then you're going to have a hard time finding someone. Because someone has had more than 3 partners doesn't mean they're promiscuous.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

callalilly26 said:


> A person shouldn't be judged on how many partners they've been with. If you consider judging someone on their past then you're going to have a hard time finding someone. Because someone has had more than 3 partners doesn't mean they're promiscuous.


Exactly.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

I think you'd be better off not asking tbh.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The number if sexual partners in the past wouldn't bother me. Don't let her past get to you or you're just going to make your love life miserable.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Do guys get judged by their past?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I guess it depends on where on Earth you are looking. :clap

I don't like people judging me and passing judgement on me, I do my best not to do it either (I know how tempting it can be however). Double standards can be infuriating, for BOTH men and women.

I will say that as a virgin male, I'd prefer a virgin female as well, so we could both be equally awkward together during that first time, haha. 

But, I wouldn't make it a total deal-breaker. Besides, at least in my corner of the world, in an American big city, I wouldn't expect to see too many female virgins around my age. Maybe if I look at churches, temples, libraries, etc. or ever get a traditional girl from a village in my home country (the "old country"), haha.

I don't believe I'd reject a girl because of her past sexual history. Who the hell am I to judge anyways?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

IdontMind said:


> I think you'd be better off not asking tbh.


^ this

trust me bro that's a place you really, really do not want to go....

and you're own past is probably not something you'd brag about. just sayin. when you're telling her about your past, and she's telling you about hers....

some things are better left unsaid


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This thread should get interesting. opcorn


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I know it doesn't make sense, like I said before. Same as the fact that picking people because of their looks doesn't make any sense in this day and age. 

Should I repeat myself - I'M NOT JUDGING ANYONE. I don't believe that being promiscuous is morally wrong, same as I don't believe that being physically unattractive is morally wrong.

I guess I've lost touch with the real world over the last couple of years. I didn't realise everyone are that promiscuous...which is sad.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

disgusting seems like a harsh word just saying..

How is being promiscuous sad anyways? If they enjoy sex they enjoy sex...having more then 3 partners doesn't really mean that anyways...what if someone had more then 3 relationships...sigh...I dunno maybe I shouldn't argue.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

meganmila said:


> disgusting seems like a harsh word just saying..
> 
> How is being promiscuous sad anyways? If they enjoy sex they enjoy sex...having more then 3 partners doesn't really mean that anyways...what if someone had more then 3 relationships...sigh...I dunno maybe I shouldn't argue.


I said I was disgusted, meaning disgusted in terms of relationship material, not referring to them as a person.

And yes, from my perspective it is sad.

Anyway, why would I lie? I already said that I see nothing wrong with it!!! Come on people, stop putting words in my mouth!


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

No way. I know realistically that most women my age have had double figure amount of guys but anything higher then 5 and I'm thinking she is a massive sloot and want nothing to do with that seriously.

I don't really get it's all in the past argument. I don't get why any guy would have such little respect for themselves that they would go for someone who has been slooting it up for years being the town bike and all but now will settle down. Once a sloot always a sloot. Imagine going to a high school reunion and finding out she slept with the whole football team and they are just giving you that look to tell you I hit that before you


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

lmao

Oh my god, you just can't make this stuff up....


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Oh here we go...judging someone by their past...even tho it's in the PAST!


Women have the freedom to sleep around if they want to, but at the same time you've got to be able to accept that men are equally allowed to find such behaviour unattractive. You can't have your cake and eat it so to speak.

On a more logical level, what you're asking is also slightly unreasonable. Men have evolved to find promiscuity in females unattractive - you're essentially asking us to forgo our biological impulses for no actual benefit. You're right though that having a lot of sexual partners does not make you bad person - but it does however say a lot about your view on sex and perhaps even on some level details certain aspects of your character.

I'm not as strict as Hadron personally speaking btw, I've just come to accept that the majority of women I meet will have more sexual partners that me (an introverted guy who doesn't believe in casual relationships) That being said, I do just like the OP find women that sleep around less attractive and I probs wouldn't get into a relationship with a girl who has double figures in my age range.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Hadron said:


> You two are missing the point. No one is judging anyone. I'm just saying it's a turn-off.


Also, the "past isn't the past", you won't forgive a pedophile (and trust them around your kids) or serial murderer if they got out of prison saying they are "reformed." I'll wait for the lying hypocrites here to try and debate "Well "pasts" are different."


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

So you're basing your opinions off evolutionary theories?


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

northstar1991 said:


> So you're basing your opinions off evolutionary theories?


Negative. I don't have an "opinion". Just goood old biological impulses.:roll


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I would date them, sure. But I might not like that part of her past...if I were to even find out about it. I would like her to have 0 guys from her past, yet, at the same time, not be a virgin. Haha. It's impossible to completely get what we want when it comes to a our partner's past. So be it. I think most guys want girls with few partners and girls want guys with a lot of partners. That's why they say dudes usually double their true # of partners and girls divide their true # of partners in half. Usually we don't get what we want, so it's best not to dwell on things out of our control. The only time I would not date somebody is if they had a lot of partners AND admitted to being unfaithful in the past.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The OP is from Israel. Maybe views on promiscuity is stricter there than here.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

nubly said:


> The OP is from Israel. Maybe views on promiscuity is stricter there than here.


I wouldn't count on it....

And anyway, from the age of 10-18 I've lived in the UK, which is not that different to america.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Having sex and being a pedophile are different things. One of them a person is not consenting and you are breaking the law...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

northstar1991 said:


> So you're basing your opinions off evolutionary theories?


Nope, my own opinion is not based purely on 'evolutionary theory'. What I originally wrote was that on some level what is being suggested is unreasonable - because men througout the ages have evolved to not find it attractive. My own opinion is based on a lot of different things.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Having sex and being a pedophile are different things. One of them a person is not consenting and you are breaking the law...


I knew it! One of the main folks who preach "the past is the past" would say this. They only want the "past is the past" to be convenient to them. There is no "grey" area with the "past is the past." either you believe in it fully or you are a "past is the past" *hypocrite.*


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Um okkk dude.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

While men have to deal with the fact that having little friends/social success is a turn-off to women, women have to deal with the fact that sleeping around is a turn-off to men.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hadron said:


> I wouldn't count on it....
> 
> And anyway, from the age of 10-18 I've lived in the UK, which is not that different to america.


Good to know. IDF females are very sexy.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

nubly said:


> Good to know. IDF females are very sexy.


Unfortunately, most of them don't serve in combat roles. There are only guys in my unit. Except for the fitness instructor...but she might as well be a guy. lol


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Nope, my own opinion is not based purely on 'evolutionary theory'. What I originally wrote was that on some level what is being suggested is unreasonable - because men througout the ages have evolved to not find it attractive. My own opinion is based on a lot of different things.


That's fair we're all entitled to our own opinions. We all have our own individual preferences. I disagree that men as a whole evolved to find it unattractive, it's more of a learned idea imo. For most of history, women who have had done it outside committed relationships have been called s**ts or w**res, while it was socially acceptable, in fact socially encouraged, for men to do it with multiple women. Although things have changed a little bit, these ideas still exist to an extent and we all internalize them. Here's an interesting article I came across recently: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/o...s-wrong-about-dating.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TPower said:


> While men have to deal with the fact that having little friends/social success is a turn-off to women, women have to deal with the fact that sleeping around is a turn-off to men.


But you see Tpower "they" only see things from their point of view and they want their cake and ice cream, too. They will never "just deal". Men have to buck up and take whatever comes meanwhile they get to "reach for the stars" with all kinds of preferences and laundry list.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

what if her partners were long term bfs?


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> what if her partners were long term bfs?


So if she/he had like 10 "long term partners" at 21, do you think this person is really "relationship" worthy.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

This guy is talking more then 3...which I dunno why we have to name a low number but whatever his life.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I guess it doesn't really matter as much as the personality does.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I would find it a turn-off if a guy had many sex partners as well. I'm simply not comfortable with that level of promiscuity. I don't judge them harshly for it, I just wouldn't feel comfortable with it personally. My answer is to simply not ask. If I know that the answer might be something that could ruin things, then I simply won't ask.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably better catch them before they go on their post-army round the world trip. I met quite a few Israeli women when I was abroad. They seemed to be having a good time...

And getting with someone who has had few partners is not always the best. This one Israeli woman who I worked with in Japan cheated on her boyfriend (her 3rd sexual partner and 2nd boyfriend) once because she thought it was pathetic that she had only slept with 3 guys total and was pretty sure she was going to marry the bf. So she wanted to taste a bit more before marrying. They came to Japan together to make money for a couple years.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

The myth of the Choosey Female and the Promiscuous Male has been debunked.

So can we please stop using outdated and incorrect ideas about how biology and evolution works as a means to justify sexist beliefs? That's like looking at an ancient map and trying to use it to explain why you believe the Earth is flat.



theseventhkey said:


> I knew it! One of the main folks who preach "the past is the past" would say this. They only want the "past is the past" to be convenient to them. There is no "grey" area with the "past is the past." either you believe in it fully or you are a "past is the past" *hypocrite.*


Uh nice try, but still no. Comparing promiscuity to committing a crime which causes harm to another person is bizarre and a whole mess of fail-logic. The fact that you see the two as analogous is disturbing as ****.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I find it liberating that this myth is debunked. I dont want to be fed lies from a society paranoid about such things


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

We have the freedom to choose how many sexual partners more than ever before. It doesn't matter what happened in history. Woman or Man can have sex with multiple partners if they wish.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just don't want to be the next conquest.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It would bother me, sure. But certainly that is unjustified and unjustifiable. I'd recognise it to be a direct result of my own insecurity and inferiority complexes rather than as an honest preference. I'm neurotic enough as it is without having to worry about how I compare to all of those other guys. But sexual promiscuity is absolutely irrelevant when it comes to deciding who to date (assuming it was in the realms of monogamy). How many people someone has slept with doesn't reflect at all upon them; that'd only occur to someone who already has a poor grasp of the reality of sex and idealises virginity and innocence in that horribly perverse way.



Hadron said:


> Personally, I'd be too disgusted if she slept with over 3 or so guys during her life. It probably doesn't make any logical sense, but it does make evolutionary sense, which is why I feel this way.





Paper Samurai said:


> Men have evolved to find promiscuity in females unattractive - you're essentially asking us to forgo our biological impulses for no actual benefit.


Please do find me some objective evidence for this evolutionary theory of yours, I'm sure it'd be interesting to read. You won't, of course, because it's entirely fictional.

Spouting faux-intellectual nonsense about your 'biological impulses' is misleading at best and shameful at worst. Do tell me why sexual promiscuity is at all relevant in an evolutionary sense? It takes a very poor understanding of evolutionary theory to see any rationality in that. And even if it did make sense, it wouldn't change anything. Trying to excuse mindless bigotry by claiming it's a biological impulse is laughably moronic. That kind of rhetoric is usually the mark of rape apologists. We have biological impulses to murder people who are different to us, it doesn't mean that is at all justifiable.

Finding sexual promiscuity unattractive is a completely social construct. It is not just your opinion, it is a dangerous, disgusting, ****-shaming misogynist mindset and it makes me intensely uncomfortable.



Paper Samurai said:


> Women have the freedom to sleep around if they want to, but at the same time you've got to be able to accept that men are equally allowed to find such behaviour unattractive. You can't have your cake and eat it so to speak.


It's important to recognise that 'preferences' like these do need to be challenged, because they are often the direct result of misconceptions. Preferences in terms of physical attraction can be forgiven because it is much more linear and subjective. But blind discrimination when it comes to psychological attraction demands much more scrupulous examination.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

au Lait said:


> The myth of the Choosey Female and the Promiscuous Male has been debunked.
> 
> So can we please stop using outdated and incorrect ideas about how biology and evolution works as a means to justify sexist beliefs? That's like looking at an ancient map and trying to use it to explain why you believe the Earth is flat.
> 
> Uh nice try, but still no. Comparing promiscuity to committing a crime which causes harm to another person is bizarre and a whole mess of fail-logic. The fact that you see the two as analogous is disturbing as ****.


Heh, and your "proof" is a study that wasn't even done on humans. :roll

The rest of what you wrote id irrelevant to this thread, so I'm not even going to comment.



komorikun said:


> Probably better catch them before they go on their post-army round the world trip. I met quite a few Israeli women when I was abroad. They seemed to be having a good time...
> 
> And getting with someone who has had few partners is not always the best. This one Israeli woman who I worked with in Japan cheated on her boyfriend (her 3rd sexual partner and 2nd boyfriend) once because she thought it was pathetic that she had only slept with 3 guys total and was pretty sure she was going to marry the bf. So she wanted to taste a bit more before marrying. They came to Japan together to make money for a couple years.


Cheers, I'll keep that in mimd.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

au Lait said:


> The myth of the Choosey Female and the Promiscuous Male has been debunked.
> 
> So can we please stop using outdated and incorrect ideas about how biology and evolution works as a means to justify sexist beliefs? That's like looking at an ancient map and trying to use it to explain why you believe the Earth is flat.


Oh yes, this. I really should refresh threads before posting my replies.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

kiirby said:


> It would bother me, sure. But certainly that is unjustified and unjustifiable. I'd recognise it to be a direct result of my own insecurity and inferiority complexes rather than as an honest preference. I'm neurotic enough as it is without having to worry about how I compare to all of those other guys. But sexual promiscuity is absolutely irrelevant when it comes to deciding who to date (assuming it was in the realms of monogamy). How many people someone has slept with doesn't reflect at all upon them; that'd only occur to someone who already has a poor grasp of the reality of sex and idealises virginity and innocence in that horribly perverse way.
> 
> Please do find me some objective evidence for this evolutionary theory of yours, I'm sure it'd be interesting to read. You won't, of course, because it's entirely fictional.
> 
> ...


Man, I don't feel like explaining myself over and over and OVER again.

Well...let me explain:

A promiscuous female is less desirable because the males who sleep with her have less of a chance to spread their genes and get her pregnant....OK I'm gonna stop here, I feel like I'm wasting my time.:roll

Oh and btw, I "challenge" the fact that you are not attracted to 500 lbs females. I feel that your unattraction is dangerous!:roll


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

au Lait said:


> The myth of the Choosey Female and the Promiscuous Male has been debunked.
> 
> So can we please stop using outdated and incorrect ideas about how biology and evolution works as a means to justify sexist beliefs? That's like looking at an ancient map and trying to use it to explain why you believe the Earth is flat.
> 
> Uh nice try, but still no. Comparing promiscuity to committing a crime which causes harm to another person is bizarre and a whole mess of fail-logic. The fact that you see the two as analogous is disturbing as ****.


"past is past" hypocrisy. You pick and choose. Maybe the person views a "promiscuous" person as someone not trustworthy if they have that view what difference does it make. We all know "past isn't the past" hence why jobs like to know if you went to jail or not. So in conclusion most of the people who like to say "past is past" tend to be the biggest hypocrites and liars of them all. Anyway what are we really debating? I mean all you "promiscuous" one's have "white knights" waiting to sweep you off your feet and treat you like the princesses/princes you aren't so what does it matter. :|


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Monroee said:


> I would find it a turn-off if a guy had many sex partners as well. I'm simply not comfortable with that level of promiscuity. I don't judge them harshly for it, I just wouldn't feel comfortable with it personally. My answer is to simply not ask. If I know that the answer might be something that could ruin things, then I simply won't ask.


this


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Hadron said:


> A promiscuous female is less desirable because the males who sleep with her have less of a chance to spread their genes and get her pregnant....OK I'm gonna stop here, I feel like I'm wasting my time.:roll


 This isn't how evolution works. You're assuming some kind of cognizance in the evolutionary process that doesn't exist. There is no way that any kind of awareness of promiscuity would translate into an inherent preference, at least not in the timeframe that humans have existed for. It is passed down knowledge that has lead to the mindset you're talking about, *not* evolution.

If someone could come up with a comparison that'd make this easier to comprehend, I'd appreciate it.



Hadron said:


> Oh and btw, I 'challenge' the fact that you are not attracted to 500 lbs females. I feel that your unattraction is dangerous!:roll


But that's a physical preference... you didn't read my post. I'm allowed to not be attracted to a 500lb woman because for the most part I can't control what I find aesthetically attractive.


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

I couldn't, I believe people get used to certain lifestyles and find it very difficult to give them up. From my understanding people that have or had a very active sex life with multiple partners can not handle commitment.

Those are just my personal opinions/beliefs and how i was raised, I've always turned down casual sex/one night stands and only ever had sex in relationships with women i love and i would really only date a woman with a similar attitude.

There hasn't been a single divorce in my family out of 23 marriages, most have been going strong for 30+ years now so i'm not going to argue with how i was raised or change my opinion of what a relationship should be any time soon.

Most people i know that sleep around have a family history filled with broken relationships, single parents and divorce.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

kiirby said:


> This isn't how evolution works. You're assuming some kind of cognizance in the evolutionary process that doesn't exist. There is no way that any kind of awareness of promiscuity would translate into an inherent preference, at least not in the timeframe that humans have existed for. It is passed down knowledge that has lead to the mindset you're talking about, *not* evolution.
> 
> If someone could come up with a comparison that'd make this easier to comprehend, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> But that's a physical preference... you didn't read my post. I'm allowed to not be attracted to a 500lb woman because for the most part I can't control what I find aesthetically attractive.


This is exactly how evolution works. A favourable trait that arose from a mutation that becomes abundant. Oh and I'm sure you are an expert in human anthropology and the time frames that it's supposed to take. What are you basing this on? My basis is on what I see everyday. I haven't looked for a study to support this same as I won't look for a study that confirmes that most males are attracted to females. I can't be bothered.

You want a comparison...Well males who are rich are more successfull with ladies...How did that arose in humans' short evolutionary time-frame? I don't know. I'm not an expert. Don't pretend that you are.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would feel like we had lead lives that were too different. I also wouldn't like the fact that they don't see sex as a big thing. I have only slept with boyfriends. I know people who have slept with people within hours of knowing them, I don't understand it myself.

It does annoy me when men have slept around yet they can't cope with a woman sleeping around. My ex friend said her boyfriend didn't like women who have had one night stands (he's had some I think) she made up she hadn't, he knew she had never had a boyfriend, but told him she had slept with two guys so she got into trouble by lying there. 

If someone detects what you don't like, they can easily lie and you would never know how many people they have slept with and the circumstances.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Sphere said:


> *I couldn't, I believe people get used to certain lifestyles and find it very difficult to give them up. From my understanding people that have or had a very active sex life with multiple partners can not handle commitment.*
> 
> Those are just my personal opinions/beliefs and how i was raised, I've always turned down casual sex/one night stands and only ever had sex in relationships with women i love and i would really only date a woman with a similar attitude.
> 
> ...


:yes


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Hadron said:


> And if not, where would you draw the line?
> 
> Personally, I'd be too disgusted if she slept with over 3 or so guys during her life. It probably doesn't make any logical sense, but it does make evolutionary sense, which is why I feel this way.


I dont like women who sleep with lots of guys, and I dont want to date them. I dont have any form of respect for them, other than being polite and giving my good behaviors. As far as drawing the line, I dont have one, but I just dont want to know how many guys she slept with.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Wouldn't bother me unless the number were 20-25+, and of course it also depends on the age. That number would go up as the age increased. We live in a world where people date around and have sex and testing the field to find the one who completes you is, as far as I'm concerned, the best way to find true happiness. I see no correlation between a young person experimenting for a while and broken and unhappy relationships. I would correlate cheating or sleeping around strictly for validation as far more related to that. Basically, the number itself doesn't mean anything one way or another unless there is something negative contributing to that number, which would be a red flag. As with any relationship, you have to get to know the person to make that determination.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

kiirby said:


> It would bother me, sure. But certainly that is unjustified and unjustifiable. I'd recognise it to be a direct result of my own insecurity and inferiority complexes rather than as an honest preference. I'm neurotic enough as it is without having to worry about how I compare to all of those other guys. But sexual promiscuity is absolutely irrelevant when it comes to deciding who to date (assuming it was in the realms of monogamy). How many people someone has slept with doesn't reflect at all upon them; that'd only occur to someone who already has a poor grasp of the reality of sex and idealises virginity and innocence in that horribly perverse way.
> 
> Please do find me some objective evidence for this evolutionary theory of yours, I'm sure it'd be interesting to read. You won't, of course, because it's entirely fictional.
> 
> ...


My word kiirby, I didn't think I'd be saying this to you of all people, but I think you need to invest in some chill pills. How on Earth have you worked in a example of rape apologists into a discussion on whether men find women who've had a lot of sexual partners attractive or not :sus ? And why exactly do preferences like these need to be challenged, people choose not to date other people despite a reasonable amount of attraction for all sorts of superfluous reasons. Almost anything can apply; from how much they earn, their taste in music, hair colour, choice of clothing, their social circle to even what their favourite bloody fictional character is. What is one more implication in a ridiculously large sea of seemingly irrational criteria ?

I think you've made this a little too personal for what ever reason.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I really wouldn't mind - I don't see why I would.
But I'm a bit confused, because usually in threads about turn ons/turn offs, it's argued that people can't help what they're attracted to and shouldn't be held responsible for it as such, so I don't know why people feel it's different in this thread.
I feel the same way I do regarding it all, that we ought to give other people a chance and that the most attractive people might not be those we notice at first if we just give them a chance.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Milco said:


> I really wouldn't mind - I don't see why I would.
> But I'm a bit confused, *because usually in threads about turn ons/turn offs, it's argued that people can't help what they're attracted to and shouldn't be held responsible for it as such, so I don't know why people feel it's different in this thread*.
> I feel the same way I do regarding it all, that we ought to give other people a chance and that the most attractive people might not be those we notice at first if we just give them a chance.


Hypocrites.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't matter. 3, 5, 10, 20, 30. I don't care :stu

I mean, 30 previous partners would probably make me a little more, umm, guarded as far as my emotional investment was concerned, but it certainly wouldn't be a dealbreaker.

I don't particularly care that it's a hangup for some people, either.



Milco said:


> But I'm a bit confused, because usually in threads about turn ons/turn offs, it's argued that people can't help what they're attracted to and shouldn't be held responsible for it as such, so I don't know why people feel it's different in this thread.


This seems more of a socially conditioned choice (like being turned off by a smoker or by someone who doesn't have a job) rather than something they can't control.

It's not on the same level as having a preference for blondes over brunettes, for example, where there's no control at all. (I don't think so, anyway.)


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> This seems more of a socially conditioned choice (like being turned off by a smoker or by someone who doesn't have a job) rather than something they can't control.
> 
> It's not on the same level as having a preference for blondes over brunettes, for example, where there's no control at all. (I don't think so, anyway.)


Hmm, I think it's the same tbh. I don't think you have a biological preference for hair colour and I think you could influence that if you wanted to - same with these things, but yes, it's different in that it's not a direct, physical attribute..
I still think people should try to look past a narrow set of turn ons though and give other people a proper chance.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

No, the number would not bother me. Because I do not judge a person on something like their sexual activity, as it's between two consenting adults enjoying themselves, so what should I care? I don't define them by that. Just like how if he had a sunglasses collection, I wouldn't be like "You're giving into your whims! This shows poor self control!" Or judge them/not date for tattoos, which is what they're doing with their own body, just like sex is. I'm able to separate a person from their sexual orientation or sexual past, because it is not what defines a person like we have let it throughout the centuries (such as ****-shaming, or believing homosexuality is a mental illness, since I am adding sexual orientation into this just because it's another thing that people freak out about, because for some reason people like to have a say in others' sex lives). So many on here are insecure due to their lack of sexual partners, so why judge someone for having a lot of them? If I see a delicious piece of chocolate cake in a restaurant, I usually order it. I see something I like and indulge in it. I don't blame someone for doing that, just in a different way.

I wouldn't want someone to judge me for my sexual past (or lack thereof), so why would judge somebody else for having a possible abundance of sex? I'd be like, damn, good for you. 

Oh and btw the evolutionary argument is ridiculous.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's my question for people hung up on this bull****: In your minds is a bisexual person 'allowed' to have twice as many partners?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Milco said:


> I really wouldn't mind - I don't see why I would.
> *But I'm a bit confused, because usually in threads about turn ons/turn offs, it's argued that people can't help what they're attracted to and shouldn't be held responsible for it as such, so I don't know why people feel it's different in this thread.*
> I feel the same way I do regarding it all, that we ought to give other people a chance and that the most attractive people might not be those we notice at first if we just give them a chance.


Exactly, if someone was determined to only date Scandinavian midgets who ride unicycles I wouldn't call them out on it, I wouldn't insist to them that they're being prejudice and certainly wouldn't say their preference is somehow shameful or moronic.

'Que sera sera' my somewhat picky friend, you're into what you're into so good for you.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> Doesn't matter. 3, 5, 10, 20, 30. I don't care :stu
> 
> I mean, 30 previous partners would probably make me a little more, umm, guarded as far as my emotional investment was concerned, but it certainly wouldn't be a dealbreaker.
> 
> I don't particularly care that it's a hangup for some people, either.


This.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol my current bf said the exact same thing
He thought it was disgusting too if a girl has slept with more than 2 or 3 guys as well :teeth
While he is the biggest ho of all cause he slept with 20+ girls lol still love him though:b
But luckily for him i only slept with 1 guy before him


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Billius said:


> Here's my question for people hung up on this bull****: In your minds is a bisexual person 'allowed' to have twice as many partners?


I like this question


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I like this question


A previous thread told us it's ok to be turned off by people being bisexual though :um


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't need to read about fruit flies to tell me girls like sex


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, if she didn't look down on me for having none.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I don't need to read about fruit flies to tell me girls like sex


I do. Girls liking sex has EVERYTHING to do with fruit flies. Don't argue with me on this one.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> So if she/he had like 10 "long term partners" at 21, do you think this person is really "relationship" worthy.


Well I've had three partners. Each were a year or two year relationships they were ended based on sudden moving.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I just don't get why people care about other people's sex lives if it's not hurting anyone. Who cares! I was all ready to go on a dietribe, but it's so tired. But god knows I'll get bored again and make one anyway. And gah, forget about evolutionary theories or whatever other theories that just over think everything to _death_ without actually answering anything. Some people just like to have a lot of sex. Some don't. What-the-frick-ever, it doesn't even matter as to who they are as a person, nor does it define them. Blah.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

How much is 'loads of sexual partners' anyways. For me, too much would be like 30+ for a 30-year old. I might question dating that person if that were the case. But what if she was a wild, drunken college student who had a bunch of one night stands but now has grown up and wants to start a family with somebody special? People go through phases and people change. Now if she were to tell me that she's had 5 sexual partners just this year, then I'd probably not pursue a relationship with her. 

For a virgin, what is 'too much'. 20? 10? 5? 1? 

If you were to say 'would you date somebody who has had 100 sexual partners?' I'd say absolutely not. But if you were to say 'would you date somebody who has had 20 partners' I'd say sure!


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok so us women are suppose to settle down and marry a guy. Do you know that I know tons of guys who are at or past number 45? We are suppose to like that. Eeewww!!! But women are not suppose to have sex? How will that ever work if men are suppose to be *****s?!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> Ok so us women are suppose to settle down and marry a guy. Do you know that I know tons of guys who are at or past number 45? We are suppose to like that. *Eeewww!!! But women are not suppose to have sex?* How will that ever work if men are suppose to be *****s?!


It's not so much as not having sex it's don't get mad if someone you dig passes up on you because they find out about your "lurid" past. So if you love sex have it, but you can't fault someone for saying they would like someone who has been with tons of people.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> It's not so much as not having sex it's don't get mad if someone you dig passes up on you because they find out about your "lurid" past. So if you love sex have it, but you can't fault someone for saying they would like someone who has been with tons of people.


Ummm do you mean hasn't?
Either way I personally don't care. All I care about is stds. Don't give it to me and I won't give it to you.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> *Ummm do you mean hasn't?*
> Either way I personally don't care. All I care about is stds. Don't give it to me and I won't give it to you.


lol, you know what I meant. Personally, I wouldn't try and dig into someone's closet(99.99% I know I won't like what I hear especially at my age), but if I hear little birdies chirping about it and I find out something I don't like, I'm out, I'll let another dude save her.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Fruit flies are ****s, man. One day I opened my refrigerator and there was a scantily clad fruit fly gazing longingly at me from a bowl of grapes. Flapping it's little wings provacatively. She asked me if I wanted to ****, I told her 'No, no I'm not that kind of guy, go sell your wares in somebody else's kitchen! I hardly even know you!' She then flew out of my refrigerator and started humping a banana...I watched.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> lol, you know what I meant. Personally, I wouldn't try and dig into someone's closet(99.99% I know I won't like what I hear especially at my age), but if I hear little birdies chirping about it and I find out something I don't like, I'm out, I'll let another dude save her.


Save her? What does saving have to do with liking a chick? We going back to the renaissance?


----------



## Timbolin (Oct 27, 2012)

Hadron said:


> And if not, where would you draw the line?
> 
> Personally, I'd be too disgusted if she slept with over 3 or so guys during her life. It probably doesn't make any logical sense, but it does make evolutionary sense, which is why I feel this way.


Well yeah, it makes biological sense, there's less chance that any offspring are actually yours

But in the west it'd be pretty hard to find any girl with 3 or less (unless you're looking at gender-oppressed minorities)

I'd find it a bit weird if she was in like hundreds or something... but generally it's not something I'd even think about


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

rymo said:


> I do. Girls liking sex has EVERYTHING to do with fruit flies. Don't argue with me on this one.


wow, after you put it that way I see your point! lol

Honestly, all guys have to do is befriend lots of girls to find out how much they like sex. They'll tell you all about it. I think most guys have childish insecurities when it comes to this and it's perpetuated because society shares this view for the most part, and also because most the guys who feel this way don't have enough experiences with girls to know that women are/can be just as promiscuous as men. Go make lots of female friends and come back in a month and tell me if you think girls like sex or not (this statement is for any guy). Hell, when I was 15 I knew girls who were already in the double digits (not saying that was a good thing). I used to get approached by girls all the time and it used to happen mostly in ELEMENTARY SCHOOL; meaning, girls are aggressive not only at dating but sex as well (not saying they were having sex in elementary school). It's just another hypocritical thing society forces on people when we all know sex to be hugely important for any organic creature...not to mention some of the most search sites on google are porn sites..... open your eyes. Go make female friends for goodness sakes and find out for yourself.

The only reason I care about this subject because I was and still am insecure about this crap, which pisses me off since I should know better. I'm getting over it though.

/rant


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> Save her? What does saving have to do with liking a chick? We going back to the renaissance?


I would say a term, but to be honest, I had an epic gender war that went like 10 pages. All I'm going to say is I don't want the task of "taming the beast".


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> Fruit flies are ****s, man. One day I opened my refrigerator and there was a scantily clad fruit fly gazing longingly at me from a bowl of grapes. Flapping it's little wings provacatively. She asked me if I wanted to ****, I told her 'No, no I'm not that kind of guy, go sell your wares in somebody else's kitchen! I hardly even know you!' She then flew out of my refrigerator and started humping a banana...I watched.


HOT.


----------



## ScienceGuy (Mar 9, 2012)

In the unlikely hypothetical situation of me ever losing my virginity, I'd much rather she have lots of experience with others and guide me along and teach me what to do, because honestly I'm not going to be able to take the lead. Of course this would only work if she knew me well and cared about me, but I don't see myself having sex with someone who isn't described in that way.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> I would say a term, but to be honest, I had an epic gender war that went like 10 pages. All I'm going to say is I don't want the task of "taming the beast".


oh so you are slightly misogynistic.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> oh so you are slightly misogynistic.


How?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> How?


I presume the term who be demeaning to women.


----------



## Osric (Jan 31, 2013)

Based on experience, I would say that most women who are attractive and live in major cities sleep with 20-100 guys from their late teens through their sexual peak and into their early thirties. 

Then they decide it's time to get married, and, since most men are judgmental, lie/play it down. 

If this threatens you, it's because you haven't become fully comfortable with your own sexuality.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

northstar1991 said:


> That's fair we're all entitled to our own opinions. We all have our own individual preferences. I disagree that men as a whole evolved to find it unattractive, it's more of a learned idea imo. For most of history, women who have had done it outside committed relationships have been called s**ts or w**res, while it was socially acceptable, in fact socially encouraged, for men to do it with multiple women. Although things have changed a little bit, these ideas still exist to an extent and we all internalize them. Here's an interesting article I came across recently: http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/13/o...s-wrong-about-dating.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


First, I'm just going to thank you for accepting I have a difference in opinion - I dunno if someone's spiked the drinks or something but everyone in here at the moment seems riled up at anything remotely different to the own point of view :um

That's a really interesting article and I may have to reassess my views - and no offence to the person who posted the fruit fly stuff, but this is actually about humans (i.e. the same species) so I naturally give it a bit more credit.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> I presume the term who be demeaning to women.


lol, it could be used towards men too. For instance if I needed to teach a guy a lesson physically, I would say "I tamed that beast." It's a figure of speech in my parts.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Osric said:


> Based on experience, I would say that most women who are attractive and live in major cities sleep with *20-100 guys* from their late teens through their sexual peak and into their early thirties.
> 
> Then they decide it's time to get married, and, since most men are judgmental, lie/play it down.
> 
> If this threatens you, it's because you haven't become fully comfortable with your own sexuality.


Jesus christ, when I finally move to a bigger city this year, I might as well forget about dating.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> lol, it could be used towards men too. For instance if I needed to teach a guy a lesson physically, I would say "I tamed that beast." It's a figure of speech in my parts.


uh no. sorry. If you say that about a guy its a joke, if you say that about a girl you always have a condescending ******* tone.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> uh no. sorry. If you say that about a guy its a joke, if you say that about a girl you always have a condescending ******* tone.


Just when i thought you were cool......:blank


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

What in the.....??

This thread, meet this thread...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/why-are-male-virgins-ridiculed-186943/

You two have a lot to talk about.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> Ok so us women are suppose to settle down and marry a guy. Do you know that I know tons of guys who are at or past number 45? We are suppose to like that. Eeewww!!! But women are not suppose to have sex? How will that ever work if men are suppose to be *****s?!


lol exactly. The way many of the guys on here talk abut sex and women, you'd think it'd be their dream to have fifteen past sexual partners. But god forbid a woman have that type of experience.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Date? Sure.

I wouldn't do any fooling around with her until she underwent a full battery of STI tests and it showed up clean.

But at that point it's than likely she has HPV or HIV. Trust me people, just keep in your pants.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dear everyone in this thread,

If you find women with multiple sexual partners disgusting, prepare to be judged as pathetic, lonely, virgin losers. Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

If she doesn't have any diseases I wouldn't even care if she did 1000 guys


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

3 people is not alot. It depends how old you are anyway 3 people is alot for someone in their teens I suppose.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> 3 people is not alot. It depends how old you are anyway 3 people is alot for someone in their teens I suppose.


20?


----------



## Osric (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> Jesus christ, when I finally move to a bigger city this year, I might as well forget about dating.


The thing is, once you have slept with a few people and seen the way women talk about sex in places like New York and L.A., you realize that it's just *not a big deal at all.*

Now, there are certainly good arguments for regulating sexuality, and a lot of successful societies have done so. *But that just isn't the way it is in big Western cities.* So if you want to have a good dating life, you have to acclimatize yourself to it.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> Just when i thought you were cool......:blank


I rather be real than cool. sorry. it serves me better in life. Maybe not online but real life counts more.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> Dear everyone in this thread,
> 
> If you find women with multiple sexual partners disgusting, prepare to be judged as pathetic, lonely, virgin losers. Two sides of the same coin.


Lol, isn't it so funny how someone who has had little to no experience is considered "baggage" on par with someone who has slept with all kinds of people and most likely will come into a relationship with kids and diseases and all kinds of things? Funny how the world works.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd like to say I would and I would love her for who she is but lets be serious. Once you hear about her sucking off 30 guys and hitting the 20's for penetration all you're going to be thinking about is random dicks flying around her 24/7 and every stranger she looks at having a 12incher she wants.

Just don't ask and don't tell, I'm not too proud to admit that it would get in my head and cause issues, I think its like this for the vast majority of guys whether they will admit it or not. Even though I'm aware its all on me and my insecurities.. I'd rather just not deal with it.

Having said that I'm not too sure about specific numbers, but if I find out its like 15 one night stands.. yeah. Killer blow. (hate hearing about ONS from a girl I like)

edit; just an add on, its so much worse when you get details or know one of the guys. dont ask and dont tell, none of us are angels so hopefully we can leave it in the past. x_x


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

all females (you find hot) are only difference is whether you know or not


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> I rather be real than cool. sorry. it serves me better in life. Maybe not online but* real life counts more.*


with you on that.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Elad said:


> I'd like to say I would and I would love her for who she is but lets be serious. Once you hear about her sucking off 30 guys and hitting the 20's for penetration all you're going to be thinking about is random dicks flying around her 24/7 and every stranger she looks at having a 12incher she wants.
> 
> Just don't ask and don't tell, I'm not too proud to admit that it would get in my head and cause issues, I think its like this for the vast majority of guys whether they will admit it or not. Even though I'm aware its all on me and my insecurities.. I'd rather just not deal with it.
> 
> Having said that I'm not too sure about specific numbers, but if I find out its like 15 one night stands.. yeah. killer blow.


It is almost like you are expecting her to keep sucks off diff guys while she is dating you. Seriously? dicks aren't just flying around. If she cheats you picked a bad apple. She doesn't have dicks flying around. Girls stay with a guy for a year. is she not suppose to love him and make love to him. Lets say she dates you, but she knows she will date another guy later in life seeing as most relationships don't last. If you guys were together a year is she suppose to tell you no because she will date another man?
Because if the answer is yes you are subjecting yourself to be a virgin for most of your life.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> with you on that.


good. glad we are on the same same in another book.:clap


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

theseventhkey said:


> Lol, isn't it so funny how someone who has had little to no experience is considered "baggage" on par with someone who has slept with all kinds of people and most likely will come into a relationship with kids and diseases and all kinds of things? Funny how the world works.


Yep... apparently male virginity is a shameful disease but female virginity is her worth as a woman. I guess we'd all better cross our legs. Good luck getting laid guys!


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> Yep... apparently male virginity is a shameful disease but female virginity is her worth as a woman. I guess we'd all better cross our legs. Good luck getting laid guys!


What a strange "dichotomy". :lol


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> good. glad we are on the same same in another book.:clap


Yeah this has to be a first.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

TheTraveler said:


> It is almost like you are expecting her to keep sucks off diff guys while she is dating you. Seriously? dicks aren't just flying around. If she cheats you picked a bad apple. She doesn't have dicks flying around. Girls stay with a guy for a year. is she not suppose to love him and make love to him. Lets say she dates you, but she knows she will date another guy later in life seeing as most relationships don't last. If you guys were together a year is she suppose to tell you no because she will date another man?
> Because if the answer is yes you are subjecting yourself to be a virgin for most of your life.


What? you telling me there arnt actually dicks flying around? you don't say.

Girls stay with guys for a year? damn, when did this rule come into effect?

We're talking about higher numbers here (at least I am) I mentioned 15 - 20 and one night stands, not 1 year relationships (which around my age would mean a new relationship every year since 8 years old, lol.)

I don't know where you're getting the sweeping assumptions that every guy who says he doesn't want a girl he knows has been "around the block" must be a virgin, because virgin or not most guys dont and that's just reality.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Elad said:


> What? you telling me there arnt actually dicks flying around? you don't say.
> 
> Girls stay with guys for a year? damn, when did this rule come into effect?
> 
> ...


I was giving a year as an example. It thought it was a solid time frame to set my example.
I didnt know you were talking about 15-20. That number doesn't shock me but even 3-5 seems to shock people here which is the number i was referencing.
And i am merely showing the problem with that thought proccess.
i will show you

Guys want to get around a bunch. ---> they need girls to do that --> girls needs to sleep with the men for the men to get around --> therefore girls will have been around the block when guys want to date them simply due to the fact that there is more than one man on this planet.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> I was giving a year as an example. It thought it was a solid time frame to set my example.
> I didnt know you were talking about 15-20. That number doesn't shock me but even 3-5 seems to shock people here which is the number i was referencing.
> And i am merely showing the problem with that thought proccess.
> i will show you
> ...


you and isabelle 50 just made me realize this equation, basically this is how it works. Basically the few males who get around end up marrying the virgin woman, the virgin male is left with the around the way woman, what the hell is going on?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

theseventhkey said:


> you and isabelle 50 just made me realize this equation, basically this is how it works. Basically the few males who get around end up marrying the virgin woman, the virgin male is left with the around the way woman, what the hell is going on?


pretty much men want virgins when they date but other men have already "conquered" them and left the women as "*****s" and then complain there are no virgins.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

LOL, why did I even make this thread?

I tried making a thread asking males about their preference, but all I got was a bunch of feminists and their enablers corrupting this thread with their bitterness.

Meh, after 4 years on sas, I should have known better....

My bad.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Also, aren't you guys the same posters who complain that women's standards are too high? You can't have it both ways, either a woman's virginity is prized and you guys had better duke it out to have the elusive honor of sex (the vast majority of you will remain virgins) or women should enjoy their sexuality as much as men and we can all stop attaching your value as people to the number of sexual partners you've had.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Isabelle50 said:


> Also, aren't you guys the same posters who complain that women's standards are too high? You can't have it both ways, either a woman's virginity is prized and you guys had better duke it out to have the elusive honor of sex (the vast majority of you will remain virgins) or women should enjoy their sexuality as much as men and we can all stop attaching your value as people to the number of sexual partners you've had.


No, I'm not!

I dare you to find a single bitter post of mine about females and their high standards.

This is my last post on this thread.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

The 'you guys' I mean is the plural.... the people who have posted on this thread, not necessarily you in particular (I really have no idea whether you are or aren't). Just pointing out the illogical thinking...


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Hadron said:


> LOL, why did I even make this thread?
> 
> I tried making a thread asking males about their preference, but all I got was a bunch of feminists and their enablers corrupting this thread with their bitterness.
> 
> ...


That's every thread on SAS, and yes, after four years you SHOULD have known better! Either way, it has been fun watching them bicker!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hadron said:


> LOL, why did I even make this thread?
> 
> I tried making a thread asking males about their preference, but all I got was a bunch of feminists and their enablers corrupting this thread with their bitterness.
> 
> ...


Feminist-AS.com :b



Implicate said:


> That's every thread on SAS, and yes, after four years you SHOULD have known better! Either way, it has been fun watching them bicker!


When I first posted in here I honestly didn't realise the potential of this thread to blow up into a full scale gender war - here was me thinking 'hey, a thread on guy's dating preferences, what could possibly go wrong?'. You've proved me wrong SAS lol.

Some people in here need to separate a difference in opinion with what they think is a personal attack, because the amount of frekkin venom being flung about was insane.

It's also nice to know that by disagreeing with it, to some on here we're automatically '**** shaming', morally opposed to it, morons, insecure and making something out of 'nothing'. (none of which is true) So thanks guys. Instead of arguing your case on the issue; you know the rational thing - why not instead try and degrade your opposition. It's a lot easier than trying to convince people at the end of the day no?

To those still reading, I'm just going to lay the rest of my card down on the table; I don't drink, I don't do drugs and I neither do casual relationships or date people that do. I realise this makes me an eccentric in this day and age and I don't expect people to agree with it, but it would be nice if you at least give me some respect about my decisions. Kind of the civilized thing to do right ? :blank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's funny the feminist here think they can change Men's deeply ingrained sexual preferences by linking to a study about fruit flies or dropping loaded terms like "judging", "**** shaming" or "patriarchy" It won't work. Everyone has the right to live their life as they see fit. Women have the right to sleep around as much as they want and Men have the right not to be attracted to them.

Personally, If a woman enjoys a party lifestyle and has slept with dozens of guys before me, then I will think she is less likely to suddenly stop and be faithful in a long-term relationship. Also: 2. There is a much higher risk of STDs and 3. The relationship won't be as meaningful to her.



meganmila said:


> Oh here we go...judging someone by their past...even tho it's in the PAST!


No, I can't predict the future, but it's reasonable to use past behavior to make a guess about a person's character and what they will do in the future.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> It's funny the feminist here think they can change Men's deeply ingrained sexual preferences by linking to a study about fruit flies or dropping loaded terms like "judging", "**** shaming" or "patriarchy" It won't work. Everyone has the right to live their life as they see fit. Women have the right to sleep around as much as they want and Men have the right not to be attracted to them.


Good. It's easier to weed out the judgmental and close minded people, then.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep. Better question would be, would she date me?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

au Lait said:


> The myth of the Choosey Female and the Promiscuous Male has been debunked.


Ah, but the person doing the debunking was a woman. By nature she's irrational, or a feminist, or has personal bias and cannot be trusted. Either way, whatever it is she has to say doesn't count, at least unless it is voiced by a man, and one who isn't a white knight, although at the same time every man with a feminist POV by nature is a white knight and cannot be taken seriously.

I actually don't care that much about this topic (anymore). Thank god I've come a long way.



Isabelle50 said:


> Yep... apparently male virginity is a shameful disease but female virginity is her worth as a woman. I guess we'd all better cross our legs. Good luck getting laid guys!


Guys who value a girl's virginity tend to think there are only two kinds of girls: those who are good for a "quickie" and those who will make good mothers.

Someone better tell these guys Santa Claus doesn't exist either.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> It's funny the feminist here think they can change Men's deeply ingrained sexual preferences


it's funny that you can defend things simply by claiming that they're ingrained or hardwired or natural.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

fingertips said:


> it's funny that you can defend things simply by claiming that they're ingrained or hardwired or natural.


Right?
Homosexuality was a mental illness and an arrest-able offense. They used to get put in mental institutions, too, and receive electroshock therapy. But that was hardwired, and people were ingrained to believe that. Do they have a right to find homosexuality illegal? It was ingrained that black people were subhuman, and were not deserving of human rights because, for a time, they weren't even considered human. That was ingrained. And yet a woman having a lot of partners becoming a **** is just evolutionary, no it has nothing to do with society at all (like women still being _killed_ by their _families_ in the Middle East if they besmirch the family name by getting raped). Women's sexualities have been controlled for so long, but no, that's just evolutionary, that has nothing to do with cultural indoctrination.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love that people are complaining that feminists took over this thread, when really, we're just women pointing out how stupid some of the stuff said in here is. And the OP knew what would happen to this thread. When you call a woman with multiple partners "disgusting", you know what's gonna happen. Just like how you know a thread where the OP calls someone a creep is gonna end with the men on this site getting their panties in an uproar.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hadron said:


> LOL, why did I even make this thread?
> 
> I tried making a thread asking males about their preference, but all I got was a bunch of feminists and their enablers corrupting this thread with their bitterness.
> 
> ...


Yeah...it's all the f*cking feminists fault. Let's blame them for this argument entirely. I don't even say I am one wtf? Just cause we some disagree we are named feminists....hmmm ok.

It's just kind of insulting to think people in their past that has slept around will be bad partners in the future....ever heard of people change over time? We all grow up. We evolve as people...maybe some of us just want to have fun when we're young...****....anyways...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> I love that people are complaining that feminists took over this thread, when really, we're just women pointing out how stupid some of the stuff said in here is. And the OP knew what would happen to this thread. When you call a woman with multiple partners "disgusting", you know what's gonna happen. Just like how you know a thread where the OP calls someone a creep is gonna end with the men on this site getting their panties in an uproar.


I know right? When woman call guys creeps on here we get bashed with rocks but when we do this we get bashed with rocks too...hmm ok.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

Originally Posted by *callalilly26*  
_A person shouldn't be judged on how many partners they've been with. If you consider judging someone on their past then you're going to have a hard time finding someone. Because someone has had more than 3 partners doesn't mean they're promiscuous._

Exactly.

....Why is it that the women on here are defending this skanky behavior!!!

jp ladies


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Isabelle50 said:


> Also, aren't you guys the same posters who complain that women's standards are too high? You can't have it both ways, either a woman's virginity is prized and you guys had better duke it out to have the elusive honor of sex (the vast majority of you will remain virgins) or women should enjoy their sexuality as much as men and we can all stop attaching your value as people to the number of sexual partners you've had.


Right?!



meganmila said:


> I know right? When woman call guys creeps on here we get bashed with rocks but when we do this we get bashed with rocks too...hmm ok.


Remember that thread "feminst at war?" Or that new one where the girl said that guys touched her at work? It's funny how some posters were like "Well maybe you were just really friendly and confused them" or were like "I think you're exaggerating the numbers, don't lie" (<-- in the case of the feminist thread, which went to hell in a handbasket thanks to the posters willing to excuse the actions of the harassers left and right). And yet if a thread started with a guy saying a girl called him a creep, the responses are "Women use this word without knowing what it means and they use it too freely and it hurts and we're not creeps there's real creeps out there htey need to use the proper use of the word!" No one's like "Well maybe you did act weird and made her uncomfortable and were indeed a bit creepy?" And it's like, the hypocrisy is simply lost on them. Same with the hypocrisy that Isabelle pointed out.

Again, this isn't "feminists" taking over (love how anyone who points out the sexism is suddenly a "feminist" as if it's a dirty word, and that a guy who backs it up is a white knight), it's just some women pointing out stupid stuff some people on this site say. Some of us can't help but get annoyed at people perpetually saying stupid things over and over again. This thread was the breaking point of stupid.

I'm surprised so many men on here are against feminism. Considering half of them complain about not even being able to talk to women.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

What I find so weird is that the posters here are buying into a system that they rail against _every day_. I've lost count of the number of frustrated virgin threads, anger about the stigma, upset that women's standards are so high... But if a woman can only have 1 or 2 partners before being considered 'disgusting' _of course_ standards will be high and a lot of men will be virgins.

Also, people who would rather not date someone who's had many partners will have to make peace with the fact that other's have different preferences and would rather not date a virgin... Two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

it's a turnoff, that's for sure.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It depends what kind of feelings she has for me.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Its pretty amazing how some people can get so worked up over one random guys partner preference, x_x.

Move on, you were never going to **** anyway.



Isabelle50 said:


> What I find so weird is that the posters here are buying into a system that they rail against _every day_. I've lost count of the number of frustrated virgin threads, anger about the stigma, upset that women's standards are so high... But if a woman can only have 1 or 2 partners before being considered 'disgusting' _of course_ standards will be high and a lot of men will be virgins.
> 
> Also, people who would rather not date someone who's had many partners will have to make peace with the fact that other's have different preferences and would rather not date a virgin... Two sides of the same coin.


lol.

Why do you keep going back to one guy calling it disguising and ignoring the majority who don't think that way? You just keep making vague comments about how _everyone_ is just a bitter virgin. come on now.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Let me just make a thread saying dating a virgin will be disgusted by me and see how that works out for this forum


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Elad said:


> Its pretty amazing how some people can get so worked up over one random guys partner preference, x_x.


it's pretty amazing that you think he merely expressed a preference!!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Let me just make a thread saying dating a virgin will be disgusted by me and see how that works out for this forum


"All virgin dudes are creepy." :haha


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Elad said:


> Its pretty amazing how some people can get so worked up over one random guys partner preference, x_x.


Some of us have a very low tolerance for stupid. It's a burden to live with, and unfortunately does result in many internet arguments that I'm not proud of.



meganmila said:


> Let me just make a thread saying dating a virgin will be disgusted by me and see how that works out for this forum


You'd be hanged within 5 minutes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be shot in the face that's for sure.

People won't excuse that but will excuse this one even tho it's supposed to be one guys opinion even tho from this thread it is not just ONE. How about I can't say that is my opinion.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Evo1114 said:


> "All virgin dudes are creepy." :haha


That should be the title. Thank you.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

meganmila said:


> That should be the title. Thank you.


Maybe add the word pathetic in there somewhere. "Male virgins are pathetic and creepy".


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

Elad said:


> Its pretty amazing how some people can get so worked up over one random guys partner preference, x_x.
> *
> Move on, you were never going to **** anyway.*
> 
> ...


While the majority didn't use the word disgusting... they did agree with the premise. I think this thread is pretty funny, kindof ridiculous and a good example of how some posters here are actually acting against their own interests, but I don't find it very upsetting.

And be real for a moment. SAS is drowning in frustrated virgin threads and "women's standards are way too high!!" posts. Sure, its not everyone... but its _a lot _of people.

As for the bolded... why would I want to **** a virgin?! EWWWWW!!!!

*puts on flame suit*


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Maybe add the word pathetic in there somewhere. "Male virgins are pathetic and creepy".


Why yall hating on us?


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Why yall hating on us?


They're just joking.... The idea is that its equally ridiculous to look down on someone for having several partners as to look down on someone for having none.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Let me just make a thread saying dating a virgin will be disgusted by me and see how that works out for this forum


Lol. I would pay to see the posts in that thread.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

This thread has turned into a gender war. End of discussion.


----------

